
Does happiness in your 50s signal the end of ambition? - deegles
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/wellness/does-happiness-in-your-50s-signal-the-end-of-ambition/2019/12/17/d568ae9a-1d01-11ea-8d58-5ac3600967a1_story.html
======
JohnFen
Define "ambition".

I'm in my mid-50s, and while it's certainly true that I have accomplished most
of the life goals I had set in my younger years, that hasn't reduced my levels
of ambition.

What is has done is changed what I'm ambitious about, though. I'm no longer
worried about "advancing my career" as I'm very satisfied with it and want to
keep it where it is. I'm not concerned with maximizing income, because my
income is high enough that I can do everything I want to do, but not so high
that it increases my unhappiness. I'm not worried about stability, because I
have that.

Instead, my ambition runs more toward expanding my skillset, improving my
mind, and getting better at those activities I value. I am no less ambitious
now than I ever was, but my goals have changed with time.

